# Do you like huskies?



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

some pictures we took in a musher's camp in Alaska. Most malmutes but still beautiful dogs

entire album:https://picasaweb.google.com/107704...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPSXlLa_hrP2EQ&feat=directlink








































































I have tons more being uploaded at the moment but wanted to post some right now 

spoilers, there will be puppies


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Huuuuuuuuuuskiiiiiiiiiiiies :3 I'm jealous


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

some more


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ugh, I both love and hate Huskies.

I love them because they are beautiful, intelligent and amazing working dogs.

I hate them because SO many people want them because they're "pretty wolf-dogs" and so few people are actually able to meet their needs. 

That last puppy with the super dark coat is absolutely adorable and is going to be a stunner one day!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Precious! Looks like fun!


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Ugh, I both love and hate Huskies.
> 
> I love them because they are beautiful, intelligent and amazing working dogs.
> 
> ...


now might be a good time to confess I took a few into my backpack


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Ugh, I both love and hate Huskies.
> 
> I love them because they are beautiful, intelligent and amazing working dogs.
> 
> ...


 I like to think I'm a good Husky owner


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

zdonBGSU said:


> now might be a good time to confess I took a few into my backpack


Haha! Did you happen to puppy-nap the last one?


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Haha! Did you happen to puppy-nap the last one?


SHHHHH it blended well with my jacket... I'm no saint.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I like to think I'm a good Husky owner


 You don't need to "think" you are. I'm fully aware that you are and I'm always waiting for you to chime in on threads where misinformed people want to know if a Husky is right for them. Nothing like hearing the truth from someone who owns one!

They're beautiful dogs, and I won't lie, I swore when I was a kid that I'd have one some day. But there's no way in heck I could possibly provide a good home for one, and I both envy and respect anyone who can 



zdonBGSU said:


> SHHHHH it blended well with my jacket... I'm no saint.


...I must ask, what kind of jacket were you wearing?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> You don't need to "think" you are. I'm fully aware that you are and I'm always waiting for you to chime in on threads were misinformed people want to know if a Husky is right for them. Nothing like hearing the truth from someone who owns one!
> 
> They're beautiful dogs, and I won't lie, I swore when I was a kid that I'd have one some day. But there's no way in heck I could possibly provide a good home for one, and I both envy and respect anyone who can


Thank you  You are so wonderful to me <3

You can visit Bella!  I'm trying to talk my father into taking her in his truck with him. So far it's been a huge negative.

He goes to Michigan a lot and we have some family up there somewhere


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> ...I must ask, what kind of jacket were you wearing?


one with breathable and deep pockets ofc


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Thank you  You are so wonderful to me <3
> 
> You can visit Bella!  I'm trying to talk my father into taking her in his truck with him. So far it's been a huge negative.
> 
> He goes to Michigan a lot and we have some family up there somewhere


Haha, what, he doesn't want black and white fur all over his truck? 

It's been so hot and humid here, it's crazy. We had 44 straight days of weather over 80 degrees, which was the longest streak since like, 1959 or something like that. I am NOT a warm weather person and my poor dogs have been suffering, too. Atlas especially can't stand being outside when it's over 75. 

...Sorry to hijack the Husky thread


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

We will no longer hijack the thread


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Niraya said:


> We will no longer hijack the thread


no worries I live in the same area, dmickle didn't mention the 100+ deg heatwave we got some weeks ago, makes 80 feel like a cool alaskan breeze.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

zdonBGSU said:


> no worries I live in the same area, dmickle didn't mention the 100+ deg heatwave we got some weeks ago, makes 80 feel like a cool alaskan breeze.


Yeah. We got that too  It was some crap weather on Mother Nature's part.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

zdonBGSU said:


> no worries I live in the same area, dmickle didn't mention the 100+ deg heatwave we got some weeks ago, makes 80 feel like a cool alaskan breeze.


How could I forget? I have a black car with black leather interior. I couldn't even get IN the thing until the door had sat open for a few minutes. The highest temperature my car got to was 118 degrees, but it went down once I started driving. 

I much prefer very cold weather to hot.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I vote we all move to the mountains. Or Alaska.

Or somewhere cold


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I vote we all move to the mountains. Or Alaska.
> 
> Or somewhere cold


One of my dream vacations would be a trip to Alaska. However, then I may decide to never come back. 

Ireland also have lovely temperatures, if you don't mind quite a bit of rain (which I don't). Or Scotland... 

Why can't I win the lottery?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

So....
You're going to take Bella and I with you when you do, right?


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Niraya said:


> So....
> You're going to take Bella and I with you when you do, right?


I'd be so dang happy I'd take anyone who wanted to join and buy us all a large country estate with plenty of fenced in rolling hills for the dogs to run. 

Doesn't that sound like heaven?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> I'd be so dang happy I'd take anyone who wanted to join and buy us all a large country estate with plenty of fenced in rolling hills for the dogs to run.
> 
> Doesn't that sound like heaven?


Mhm! I'm all for it. Lets work on winning the lottery!!!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Aw, nice shots! Its cool to see any dog out doing what they were bred to do!

Oh, and the little girl in the pictures is adorable.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful photographs!! Was that camp in Skagway, AK?


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

nice photos. i hope to one day get my boys ( 2 huskies) involved in some bijorking or something similar.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

nekomi said:


> Beautiful photographs!! Was that camp in Skagway, AK?


I think so actually!



kafkabeetle said:


> Aw, nice shots! Its cool to see any dog out doing what they were bred to do!
> 
> Oh, and the little girl in the pictures is adorable.


thanks! thats my sis!



dmickle1 said:


> I'd be so dang happy I'd take anyone who wanted to join and buy us all a large country estate with plenty of fenced in rolling hills for the dogs to run.
> 
> Doesn't that sound like heaven?


lets start saving monies??


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> I hate them because SO many people want them because they're "pretty wolf-dogs" and so few people are actually able to meet their needs.


I've always wanted a husky and the main reason was because they're so beautiful. What needs are so few people able to meet? The exercise?


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> I've always wanted a husky and the main reason was because they're so beautiful. What needs are so few people able to meet? The exercise?


Yup, the exercise. Niraya could tell you a lot more about it, but Huskies are endurance dogs that are very hard to wear out. They can run for HOURS a day without getting tired, and most people don't have the kind of time or energy it takes to run a dog for two hours every day. Not walk on a leash, but RUN. 

They're also very vocal dogs, which some people don't realize. 

I'm not saying that some people couldn't make it work, but some people who want them just because they're pretty don't do the research required and therefore don't understand about their other needs. Adopting an older dog from a rescue is a good solution for those who can't deal with their puppy and adolescent energy. Older Huskies still need plenty of exercise, but you may be able to get away with an hour a day instead of two


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Right now all it takes is a 2 mile walk and Faolan is done for the day XD

My fiance ran cross country so he can run quite a bit (used to regularly run 7 miles every morning) so I don't think exercise is going to be a problem for us.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> Right now all it takes is a 2 mile walk and Faolan is done for the day XD
> 
> My fiance ran cross country so he can run quite a bit (used to regularly run 7 miles every morning) so I don't think exercise is going to be a problem for us.



iirc from the camp mushers, these dogs run 60+ miles a day after about a year old or so, but then again they are training for mushing but they are definitely runners.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So....you're saying that nobody can own a husky unless they run them 60+ miles a day? Then they're not pets.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> So....you're saying that nobody can own a husky unless they run them 60+ miles a day? Then they're not pets.





> but then again they are training for mushing but they are definitely runners.


no I said those that do run 60+ miles a day are training for mushing, just to show that they are very capable runners thats all. never said it was a requirement...


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, cause I was gonna say...nobody could run a dog that much unless they did it that way. Well, except for my ex-boyfriends dad. He does 100 mile races. Then again, thats not daily....


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

zdonBGSU said:


> no I said those that do run 60+ miles a day are training for mushing, just to show that they are very capable runners thats all. never said it was a requirement...


Huskies just tend to get more and more in shape from what I've seen. Thankfully your average "house pet" husky doesn't require that much but mine can easily go for a couple hours of walking multiple times a day and she can go for a couple hours pulling my bike. They really are able to go crazy distances regardless of if they are mushing dogs or not - that is usually why people can't handle them as they can get very, very destructive when they are bored.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

dmickle1 said:


> Ugh, I both love and hate Huskies.
> 
> I love them because they are beautiful, intelligent and amazing working dogs.
> 
> ...


 I very much agree with this. They are so stunning but that draws people to them who aren't willing to meet their needs. I go biking with Denali a couple times a week (been slacking on that recently due to extreme hot weather, it's not cool enough until it's dark), we do agility, go for walks, go to the beach for a couple hours every week, take her to the park at night to let her dig and run around, and I still know I could be doing more. They go go go all the time! I built a good "off" switch into her and she's good about not being a butthead when we can't do anything for a couple days but they are a lot of work. Known to be very, very destructive when bored, or left alone free to roam your house or yard.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Bella developed her own off switch and is a doll in the house, especially when my father is around. You'll never get her away from him - it's like no one else in the world matters. We go for a couple mile walk every day at least once (usually twice when it's cooler out). I started training her a few weeks back to run with the bike but I've curbed that for now. I started yesterday teaching her to run while I roller blade which will work out really nice in the end. If we're outside she can go for miles - running with no end in sight. 

I was hoping to start agility training with her just to give her another way to burn off energy. She loves the challenges. But that will have to be put on the back burner for now. 

And they can be super -super- destructive if they're bored or they don't have an outlet for all of their energy.

And yes, they are obnoxiously vocal. Bella would scream and scream and scream bloody murder if she was put into her crate. She even pulled out four of her baby teeth! She stopped screaming when we left only after a few times. She then learned that we will always come back and it's okay that we leave! I'll add more in a bit. I have to leave! lol


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> Ugh, I both love and hate Huskies.
> 
> I love them because they are beautiful, intelligent and amazing working dogs.
> 
> I hate them because SO many people want them because they're "pretty wolf-dogs" and so few people are actually able to meet their needs.


I don't think this means you love and hate Huskies.. I think this means you love Huskies but sometimes hate _people _


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been looking into agility training to do with Faolan. I used to do it with Legend but he hurt his shoulder and we took a break but just never got back to it. I have found two local training facilities that train for agility so I plan to sign up soon. Oh, do you know a good age to start? I don't want to start too soon and mess up his development. And we have a local park with a 6+ (depending on which branches you take) mile trail that literally starts right across the street and goes all the way around a lake. I plan to walk that with him regularly once he is a bit older (2 miles is enough for him now, he will sleep soundly through the night after that!), and my fiance will run with him. Hopefully I can eventually get into running shape too, but that would take a while!  I have great walking stamina, though. I could walk for hours.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I know trainers around here won't start actual agility until 6 months or older.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Niraya said:


> I know trainers around here won't start actual agility until 6 months or older.


None of our local Agility clubs and trainers will start Agility until the pup is 1 year old. This is to ensure the growth-plates have stopped growing. This is _so_ important for preventing things like shoulder injuries or other types of injuries.

I'd wait until 1 year, no sooner. But that doesn't mean you can't start them on the very, very basics younger than that.. things that don't involve jumping, like walking over low-lying obstacles, doing tunnel (you can get cheap kiddy tunnels at places like Ikea here that work well and collapse for storage), working on basic commands and giving them a good obedience foundation.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I visited one of the mushing facilities when I was in Alaska back in 2006(?) and it was a lot of fun. The dogs really seemed to love it.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HUSKIES AND MALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love all the pictures!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

I wonder, does anyone know if there is a way I could get my Faolan to be able to experience something like mushing? I don't know, maybe some kind of sport that is similar, or some activity that we could do where he could use his mushing instincts?


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Daenerys said:


> I wonder, does anyone know if there is a way I could get my Faolan to be able to experience something like mushing? I don't know, maybe some kind of sport that is similar, or some activity that we could do where he could use his mushing instincts?


Have him pull you on the bike or a scooter!! Thats what I do with maggie!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

malamutelove said:


> Have him pull you on the bike or a scooter!! Thats what I do with maggie!


Yep I'm getting ready to start that with Jubel as soon as the weather cools a bit more. Still need to buy the equipment but I've read Ski Spot Run as reccomended by others on this forum and started working on the Gee, Haw, On by, and Easy commands with Jubel for when we get started soon.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> None of our local Agility clubs and trainers will start Agility until the pup is 1 year old. This is to ensure the growth-plates have stopped growing. This is _so_ important for preventing things like shoulder injuries or other types of injuries.
> 
> I'd wait until 1 year, no sooner. But that doesn't mean you can't start them on the very, very basics younger than that.. things that don't involve jumping, like walking over low-lying obstacles, doing tunnel (you can get cheap kiddy tunnels at places like Ikea here that work well and collapse for storage), working on basic commands and giving them a good obedience foundation.


I should have clarified my apologies. I was in a hurry .
They won't start introducing to agility until 6 months. As for the rest I don't know. I'm going off of what my friend told me for her corgi for agility. She's starting them (him) at 6 months. I'm not sure what it all entails but I looked up other places that start at 6 months as well. IMO my friend is an idiot. So my opinion means jack squat on the matter.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> I don't think this means you love and hate Huskies.. I think this means you love Huskies but sometimes hate _people _


Hahaha, that is a very good point. Love your new signature, by the way


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

dagwall said:


> Yep I'm getting ready to start that with Jubel as soon as the weather cools a bit more. Still need to buy the equipment but I've read Ski Spot Run as reccomended by others on this forum and started working on the Gee, Haw, On by, and Easy commands with Jubel for when we get started soon.


I haven't heard of that place. I will check it out!! Ya maggie still needs work on those commands. Easy she is good at though. lol!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So, this training facility has a class for puppies: http://www.dogtrainingraleighnc.net/Group_Classes/puppy_confidence.html

It says they introduce puppies to mini agility obstacles, so I was thinking of enrolling Faolan after he finishes his puppy obedience class that he should be starting the 29th, so it would probably be in October. Would this type of class be ok?


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Daenerys said:


> So, this training facility has a class for puppies: http://www.dogtrainingraleighnc.net/Group_Classes/puppy_confidence.html
> 
> It says they introduce puppies to mini agility obstacles, so I was thinking of enrolling Faolan after he finishes his puppy obedience class that he should be starting the 29th, so it would probably be in October. Would this type of class be ok?


 I think that would be fine!!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Great! Now to scrape up the money to enroll him! Buying textbooks this week left me pretty tight


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Niraya said:


> I should have clarified my apologies. I was in a hurry .
> They won't start introducing to agility until 6 months. As for the rest I don't know. I'm going off of what my friend told me for her corgi for agility. She's starting them (him) at 6 months. I'm not sure what it all entails but I looked up other places that start at 6 months as well. IMO my friend is an idiot. So my opinion means jack squat on the matter.


I started Denali in agility at 8 months. She stopped growing about 9-10 months but at that time I thought she was still going and was still really taking it easy. We did class once a week and one day of practice for about 20-30 mins once a week. All with low jumps. She didn't jump full height until she was over a year old, and I still don't have her do full height all the time. She didn't learn to weave well until she was over a year either, though we had been doing 2x2s for a couple months. We currently do class once a week and I'll sometimes go to the field but not more than once a week. And then a trial or two each month.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Sibe, it looks like from your avatar you have an all white husky? Do you mind posting pictures of her? My Faolan is all white and it would be nice to see someone else's adult sized  Or if you already have posted pictures you can share the link.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is a recent link, her last agility trial so you can see her in motion
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/99183-weekends-agility-trial.html

Here are a couple puppy pics









3 and 1/2 months









9 months









again 9 months, flash giving her a yellow chest. She was super fluffy for the Colorado winter









1 year


















-17 (F) outside









almost a year and a half old now









Oh and this is her grandsire, also all white


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

She is very beautiful! Her puppy pictures look just like my Faolan except her skin pigment is more black where Faolan's is what I guess is technically called "liver" though that sounds kind of gross XD Plus Faolan has the 2 different colored eyes, one blue one greenish brown depending on where he is. This is him:











I just took this literally 2 minutes before posting it lol









Hopefully he grows up to be as pretty as yours!


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I love you guys all white huskies! They are sooo pretty!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

If that camp WAS in Skagway, I am 99% sure that is the place where Linney was leased out and was bred. By any chance were there any other dogs (any breed) on the property other than the huskies?


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

nekomi said:


> If that camp WAS in Skagway, I am 99% sure that is the place where Linney was leased out and was bred. By any chance were there any other dogs (any breed) on the property other than the huskies?


if you don't count malamutes then I don't think I saw any other dogs on the property


----------

